# Jonsered 2153 VS Husqvarna 550XP



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

I have some interesting info on the 550XP you guys will want to know about.......

Videos coming up within the hour.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 5, 2012)

This is going to be a long hour, lol. I hope your luck was better than mine. Of course, my 346 is probably stronger than the 2153 your testing it against JK! Here's to hoping you did MM only tests before porting it.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> This is going to be a long hour, lol. I hope your luck was better than mine. Of course, my 346 is probably stronger than the 2153 your testing it against JK! Here's to hoping you did MM only tests before porting it.



My friend......you are the guy I was hoping to see. 







What would raising the exhaust do to the torque this saw makes? :msp_mellow:


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 5, 2012)

How's the popup going Brad? As an aside, before you even ported your 550 I made a promise to myself that when I ported mine I wasn't going to change any timing at first. I love how the saw runs, so I would just be looking for more of the same. Right or wrong I will try that first. 




Video done yet Randy????


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

Here's the "weak" ol' J'red..... 

[video=youtube;9QXjI-ufxjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QXjI-ufxjU&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 5, 2012)

Going to garage to check compression now...


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> My friend......you are the guy I was hoping to see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know my eyes are #### but that looks like 115psi to me:msp_confused:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Here's the "weak" ol' J'red.....
> 
> [video=youtube;9QXjI-ufxjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QXjI-ufxjU&feature=youtu.be[/video]



So that was what you was working on, when you went "stealth" today! 

Anyway, the propotions in the vid seems way off, what's up with that? :confused2:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Going to garage to check compression now...



I was hoping for that John. This seems extremely low even though I hadn't started this saw before I took this reading.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> So that was what you was working on, when you went "stealth" today!
> 
> Anyway, the propotions in the vid seems way off, what's up with that? :confused2:



I don't know Niko. They look correct on my screen.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 5, 2012)

Randy dang it I tooooooold you that green fuel cap would hold that 2153 back.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I don't know Niko. They look correct on my screen.



Looks like the log is much higher than it is wide, and similar propotions with the saw and what else is in the vid. :msp_confused:


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Here's the "weak" ol' J'red.....
> 
> [video=youtube;9QXjI-ufxjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QXjI-ufxjU&feature=youtu.be[/video]




id say that'll make me a hell of a limber casue I got other saws for stuff that size. Everyone gets a turn.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Joe Kidd (Sep 5, 2012)

Same here ST, strange proportions.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 5, 2012)

try and focus on the important parts people.... (We'll deal with Randy's horrible cinematography later)


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 5, 2012)

Randy, I just checked mine. 130 psi cold on my Snap-on gauge. If it was my 028 I would think "huh..needs a rebuild".


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;dPUI2tXJ0Tg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPUI2tXJ0Tg&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 5, 2012)

I assume it is some software compatibility issue, as I have seen similar with other vids on here before.

However, let's forget that, and return to the original topic- that 2153 looked seriously fast! :msp_smile:


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 5, 2012)

I got 12 seconds both cuts on the 2153 and 17 seconds first cut and 18 seconds second cut for the 550. I may be off but I had my pen and paper out and watched twice.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 5, 2012)

36 sec for 2 cuts on the 550 and only 25 sec for the Johnny?


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> [video=youtube;dPUI2tXJ0Tg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPUI2tXJ0Tg&feature=youtu.be[/video]



You can't expect a saw to cut really fast with an Efco branded bar on it! :msp_smile:


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 5, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> I got 12 seconds both cuts on the 2153 and 17 seconds first cut and 18 seconds second cut for the 550. I may be off but I had my pen and paper out and watched twice.



that's about what I got.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Randy, I just checked mine. 130 psi cold on my Snap-on gauge. If it was my 028 I would think "huh..needs a rebuild".



I read that you were going to port yours without altering the timing numbers.....I say that the only way to get good gains from this engine is to do it just like the 562s I've built. 

I ditch the base gasket and spin a popup to reset squish. Dropping the jug gives you more compression, intake and strato timing......but it maintains the relationship between the intake and strato. I feel that is key to keeping the autotune working as designed.

You can then raise the exhaust and transfers a bit.....


----------



## young (Sep 5, 2012)

dont yall know. red saws are always faster.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 5, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Randy, I just checked mine. 130 psi cold on my Snap-on gauge. If it was my 028 I would think "huh..needs a rebuild".



what's the thread size of the smaller plugs?


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 5, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> 36 sec for 2 cuts on the 550 and only 25 sec for the Johnny?



both saws hit the wood right near 5-6 seconds. The 2153 came out of the wood at 17 seconds and the 550 came out of the wood at 22 seconds in the first cut. 2153 was atleast 5 seconds faster in each cut.


----------



## mweba (Sep 5, 2012)

Snack time opcorn:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 5, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> I got 12 seconds both cuts on the 2153 and 17 seconds first cut and 18 seconds second cut for the 550. I may be off but I had my pen and paper out and watched twice.



I assume the 2153 is ported, and the 550xp totally new and stock! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 5, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> You can't expect a saw to cut really fast with an Efco branded bar on it! :msp_smile:



2153 had the same efco bar on it and it was sick quick!


----------



## Rudolf73 (Sep 5, 2012)

young said:


> dont yall know. red saws are always faster.



I was waiting for you to say something :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 5, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I assume the 2153 is ported, and the 550xp totally new and stock! :hmm3grin2orange:



God I hope so. I assumed they were both ported, I so hope you're right.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Sep 5, 2012)

Its not like Randy to otstir:...


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 5, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> 2153 had the same efco bar on it and it was sick quick!



Don't sweath it, it was meant to be an obvious joke!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> God I hope so. I assumed they were both ported, I so hope you're right.



The J'red is ported with a cut squish and some carb work.....

The 550 was making it's very first five cuts in that video. 

I have a video of the 550 uploading that shows it after I shut it down for a bit then went back to the log......


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 5, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> what's the thread size of the smaller plugs?



10mm x 1.0 Sportbikes have used 10mm plugs for quite some time now.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 5, 2012)

BTW Randy, my saw has about six tanks on it now, so that may be some of the 15 psi. difference we are getting.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> The J'red is ported with a cut squish and some carb work.....
> 
> The 550 was making it's very first five cuts in that video.
> 
> I have a video of the 550 uploading that shows it after I shut it down for a bit then went back to the log......



I can guess what happened during that "shut down".....:cool2:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> The J'red is ported with a cut squish and some carb work.....
> 
> The 550 was making it's very first five cuts in that video.
> 
> I have a video of the 550 uploading that shows it after I shut it down for a bit then went back to the log......



OK.....I mixed up the videos. 

Here's the "break in" video. 

[video=youtube;0jk3uwai24w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jk3uwai24w&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 5, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I can guess what happened during that "shut down".....:cool2:



Lets hope not. I want my 2153 to walk away as the "hero of this thread". :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Officer's Match (Sep 5, 2012)

Very interesting so far. As torquey as the 550's appear to be in other vids, I'm surprised at how low their compression is.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I can guess what happened during that "shut down".....:cool2:



No Niko, I've not turned a screw on the 550 yet....except for changing the rim and checking compression.


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> *OK.....I mixed up the videos. *
> 
> So what's he sayin guys? :msp_confused:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Lets hope not. I want my 2153 to walk away as the "hero of this thread". :hmm3grin2orange:



I don't really have time to port this 550....but in the interest of science I feel as though I must. :cool2:



Officer's Match said:


> Very interesting so far. As torquey as the 550's appear to be in other vids, I'm surprised at how low their compression is.



Wait till you see one with 175psi.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 5, 2012)

the plot thickens....


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> the plot thickens....



I have 10 saws here to port.......I do one a day on a good day.......I really shouldn't port this 550........right? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I don't really have time to port this 550....but in the interest of science I feel as though I must. :cool2:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till you see one with 175psi.




:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I have 10 saws here to port.......I do one a day on a good day.......I really shouldn't port this 550........right? :msp_sneaky:



looking at the bottom of the page here, it seems 25 inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

Here's a saw we rebuilt yesterday.......new bearings and all. 362XP with a XPW top end. Stock for a few tanks.... :msp_sneaky:

[video=youtube;j029tM8g6Js]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j029tM8g6Js&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> looking at the bottom of the page here, it seems 25 inquiring minds want to know....



I'll have Jon port mapping and tearing a couple down while I rip the 550 apart for a popup.


----------



## benp (Sep 5, 2012)

Good grief.

I am getting flashbacks from a date I was on in the 11th grade. 

Cmere C'mere C'mere.....(Ok I'm here:cool2 Get away, get away, get away:bang:

Can't wait Randy.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> OK.....I mixed up the videos.
> 
> Here's the "break in" video.
> 
> [video=youtube;0jk3uwai24w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jk3uwai24w&feature=youtu.be[/video]



If your real quiet, and listen real close, you can hear the "Rev-Boost™" do absolutley nothing....


----------



## mweba (Sep 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I have 10 saws here to port.......I do one a day on a good day.......I really shouldn't port this 550........right? :msp_sneaky:



That right there is something most do not realize. To those that may think porting is to expensive, one solid day invested in a saw not to mention all the timing R&D that goes into ever different model.....coupled with a 2000 hour engine life. The cost is well worth gains in production.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> If your real quiet, and listen real close, you can hear the "Rev-Boost™" do absolutley nothing....



Autotune hater!!!!!! :msp_mad:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

mweba said:


> That right there is something most do not realize. To those that may think porting is to expensive, one solid day invested in a saw not to mention all the timing R&D that goes into ever different model.....coupled with a 2000 hour engine life. The cost is well worth gains in production.



My hero!!!!!!


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 5, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> If your real quiet, and listen real close, you can hear the "Rev-Boost™" do absolutley nothing....


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 5, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> If your real quiet, and listen real close, you can hear the "Rev-Boost™" do absolutley nothing....



get your digital indicator out, it'll help you hear :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> get your digital indicator out, it'll help you hear :hmm3grin2orange:



We've almost converted him to a Husky fan.......Autotune is next.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 5, 2012)

Randy I say run the snot out of her before you port it, she looks real tight, they all are when they're young.:msp_smile:


----------



## mweba (Sep 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> My hero!!!!!!



Thanks but where is my commission budddeh :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Randy I say run the snot out of her before you port it, she looks real tight, they all are when they're young.:msp_smile:



I do so many new saws that's not really something I think about Andre. It can break in after it's hopped up.


----------



## Officer's Match (Sep 5, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Randy I say run the snot out of her before you port it, she looks real tight, they all are when they're young.:msp_smile:



Don't listen to him, I counted at least 7 whole cuts. It's time to rebuild anyways... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

Officer's Match said:


> Don't listen to him, I counted at least 7 whole cuts. It's time to rebuild anyways... :msp_sneaky:



I like the cut of your jib Sir. :cool2:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Here's a saw we rebuilt yesterday.......new bearings and all. 362XP with a XPW top end. Stock for a few tanks.... :msp_sneaky:
> 
> [video=youtube;j029tM8g6Js]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j029tM8g6Js&feature=youtu.be[/video]


Same fugly bar, and the same issue with the propotions - the good thing is that it makes you appear really tall and slim!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I do so many new saws that's not really something I think about Andre. It can break in after it's hopped up.



I hear you, but I've seen saws gain quite a bit after break in. IMHO if you port a saw before it's nice and loose you really don't know what you have after porting. I know, I know it's not easy to run 5 gallons through a saw.:msp_smile: The 550 you have looks like a total dog, I just think running it would do wonders, but I could be full of ####, it wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 5, 2012)

Will somebody rep the :monkey: for giving us this fine read on a Wed evening? I've tried but it was a "no".:bang:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 5, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Will somebody rep the :monkey: for giving us this fine read on a Wed evening? I've tried but it was a "no".:bang:



All out of bullets. Likes will have to do for now.


----------



## Officer's Match (Sep 5, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Will somebody rep the :monkey: for giving us this fine read on a Wed evening? I've tried but it was a "no".:bang:



Done.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 5, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Will somebody rep the :monkey: for giving us this fine read on a Wed evening? I've tried but it was a "no".:bang:



I tried a couple of times already today (yesterday here), but no-go. - but you reminded me I likely have a couple of "new" bullets by now - will try again! :yoyo:


----------



## hamish (Sep 5, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> I hear you, but I've seen saws gain quite a bit after break in. IMHO if you port a saw before it's nice and loose you really don't know what you have after porting. I know, I know it's not easy to run 5 gallons through a saw.:msp_smile: The 550 you have looks like a total dog, I just think running it would do wonders, but I could be full of ####, it wouldn't be the first time.



Like the times we ran till broken in and realized the gains, then a simple muffler mod, ran it, them check squish, perhaps pull the cylinder gasket, run it..etc....

This out of the box and modding it.....what is it being compared to an 029?

im not full of crap for I just spend 7 minutes on the toilet making room, but I have been wrong before....according to the wife many times..........


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> I hear you, but I've seen saws gain quite a bit after break in. IMHO if you port a saw before it's nice and loose you really don't know what you have after porting. I know, I know it's not easy to run 5 gallons through a saw.:msp_smile: The 550 you have looks like a total dog, I just think running it would do wonders, but I could be full of ####, it wouldn't be the first time.



I would like to run it awhile before porting.....I have three trees down behind the shop......that will have to do. :msp_mellow:



bryanr2 said:


> Will somebody rep the :monkey: for giving us this fine read on a Wed evening? I've tried but it was a "no".:bang:



No need in giving me any rep.......I topped out a month or more ago.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 5, 2012)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Randy dang it I tooooooold you that green fuel cap would hold that 2153 back.



Of course it did, no doubt about that! :cool2:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

hamish said:


> Like the times we ran till broken in and realized the gains, then a simple muffler mod, ran it, them check squish, perhaps pull the cylinder gasket, run it..etc....
> 
> This out of the box and modding it.....what is it being compared to an 029?
> 
> im not full of crap for I just spend 7 minutes on the toilet making room, but I have been wrong before....according to the wife many times..........



You must be bored or without anything else much to do.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> ......
> 
> 
> 
> No need in giving me any rep.......I topped out a month or more ago.



But who knows what will happen when the software changes to 64-bit.....

Anyway, I still couldn't hit you, but hit a couple of other posters here!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey Randy, would you mind modding just the muffler and sticking it back in that log? With what porting didn't do for mine, I really want to know how much the MM did. BTW, I've been in the garage the last couple of hours working on the carb on mine. It's back up and running with quite a bit larger venturi It's much too late to make any cuts with it though. It does at least run though.

I found something of interest while I had my carb apart. There's a needle in the face of the carb. Once you remove the filter adapter, it's right there on the left. It's sealed with a small o-ring and is about 1 turn out. I'd sure love to know what it does!

BTW, the exhaust on mine is still at 106°. As low as compression is on these, I'm thinking a squish band mod is in order.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 6, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hey Randy, would you mind modding just the muffler and sticking it back in that log? With what porting didn't do for mine, I really want to know how much the MM did. BTW, I've been in the garage the last couple of hours working on the carb on mine. It's back up and running with quite a bit larger venturi It's much too late to make any cuts with it though. It does at least run though.
> 
> I found something of interest while I had my carb apart. There's a needle in the face of the carb. Once you remove the filter adapter, it's right there on the left. It's sealed with a small o-ring and is about 1 turn out. I'd sure love to know what it does!
> 
> BTW, the exhaust on mine is still at 106°. As low as compression is on these, I'm thinking a squish band mod is in order.



I have a plan....


........but a muffler mod is part of the plan.


----------



## young (Sep 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> No need in giving me any rep.......I topped out a month or more ago.



give me some. dang. hahahaha


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 6, 2012)

Yep I'm maxed out finally. I'll be waiting to see how the 550 turns out. I was leaning that way for my next little saw.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 6, 2012)

young said:


> give me some. dang. hahahaha



Done.


----------



## young (Sep 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Done.



 lol

so where can i trade my reps into saws or port work?

and wheres your 346 in this mix?


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 6, 2012)

young said:


> give me some. dang. hahahaha



gotcha.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 6, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hey Randy, would you mind modding just the muffler and sticking it back in that log? With what porting didn't do for mine, I really want to know how much the MM did. BTW, I've been in the garage the last couple of hours working on the carb on mine. It's back up and running with quite a bit larger venturi It's much too late to make any cuts with it though. It does at least run though.
> 
> I found something of interest while I had my carb apart. There's a needle in the face of the carb. Once you remove the filter adapter, it's right there on the left. It's sealed with a small o-ring and is about 1 turn out. I'd sure love to know what it does!
> 
> BTW, the exhaust on mine is still at 106°. As low as compression is on these, I'm thinking a squish band mod is in order.



I'm not Randy, at least I don't think I'm Randy, but from my videos it looks like my 550 gained ~25% from the muffler mod.


----------



## spike60 (Sep 6, 2012)

Officer's Match said:


> Very interesting so far. As torquey as the 550's appear to be in other vids, I'm surprised at how low their compression is.



If you guys are using 10mm adapters on standard compression gages, you are going to get really low, inaccurate readings. (That's why Husky makes 2 separate gages and stresses that dealers have both on hand.)

When I get to the store later this morning I'll take some readings on a few saws and post some out of the box numbers for you guys.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 6, 2012)

spike60 said:


> If you guys are using 10mm adapters on standard compression gages,



I wondered about that. The smaller the saw, the worse it would be. Wouldn't that be similar to adding that much volume to the combustion chamber?


----------



## spike60 (Sep 6, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I wondered about that. The smaller the saw, the worse it would be. Wouldn't that be similar to adding that much volume to the combustion chamber?



Exactly.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Sep 6, 2012)

young said:


> give me some. dang. hahahaha



Gave you and TZ both a little luv.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 6, 2012)

spike60 said:


> If you guys are using 10mm adapters on standard compression gages, you are going to get really low, inaccurate readings. (That's why Husky makes 2 separate gages and stresses that dealers have both on hand.)
> 
> When I get to the store later this morning I'll take some readings on a few saws and post some out of the box numbers for you guys.



I think TZed has an actual 10mm hose and he was still @ only 130 psi


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 6, 2012)

young said:


> lol
> 
> so where can i trade my reps into saws or port work?
> 
> and wheres your 346 in this mix?



I traded it for an 046. 



Tzed250 said:


> I'm not Randy, at least I don't think I'm Randy, but from my videos it looks like my 550 gained ~25% from the muffler mod.



Be glad your not Randy....he's an #######. 

That's about what I figure this one should gain......



spike60 said:


> If you guys are using 10mm adapters on standard compression gages, you are going to get really low, inaccurate readings. (That's why Husky makes 2 separate gages and stresses that dealers have both on hand.)
> 
> When I get to the store later this morning I'll take some readings on a few saws and post some out of the box numbers for you guys.



I was wondering about that.......

Thanks Bob.....you are the man ya know.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 6, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> I think TZed has an actual 10mm hose and he was still @ only 130 psi



It is a Snap-on hose and the Schrader sits right inside the plug thread area.


----------



## spike60 (Sep 6, 2012)

OK, pulled a few saws off the shelf and took some compression readings. I wouldn't conclude that each and every saw would be exactly the same, but I'd be surprised to see variations of more than the 5psi that I had between the two 562's. I don't have my own 550 here at the shop, to see how it compares with 4 tanks of fuel through it.

545: 135psi
550: 145psi
555: 140psi
562: 155psi
562: 160psi

The 545 and 555 do have different combustion chambers vs their XP brothers, so that explains the lower readings on those models.


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 6, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> I think TZed has an actual 10mm hose and he was still @ only 130 psi



I've got this digital indicator he can use if it will help him out any...


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 6, 2012)

So the Xfer covers are not the only diff. between the 545/550?


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 6, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I've got this digital indicator he can use if it will help him out any...



bologna!


----------



## spike60 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> So the Xfer covers are not the only diff. between the 545/550?



Correct. I just learned about the combustion chamber deal a couple weeks ago myself.


----------



## Chris J. (Sep 6, 2012)

Dammid, I tried to rep some of y'all, was only able to hit Young, need to spread the rep around first.

Questions, because I :dunno::
Are overalls required attire for running a chainsaw?
Are well worn jeans acceptable under certain circumstances?
Should we be thankful that "Birdlegs" Randy wasn't wearing shorts ?
Is the 550XP unimpressive when stock and not yet broken in?


----------



## greendohn (Sep 6, 2012)

Them RED saws sure are purty!!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 6, 2012)

The 550 is VERY impressive with only a muffler mod. I've never run one bone stock.


----------



## TK (Sep 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> My friend......you are the guy I was hoping to see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was similar to the reading I got on mine - with 7 tanks of fuel on it. My new gauge has yet to arrive though, I'm still running the adapter - with a leaky gauge at that!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 6, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> Dammid, I tried to rep some of y'all, was only able to hit Young, need to spread the rep around first.
> 
> Questions, because I :dunno::
> Are overalls required attire for running a chainsaw?
> ...



I'm in bibs again today.......they fit fat guys real well......but worn jeans will work. 

Be thankful I'm not wearing a Speedo. 

The 550XP would be fine for me with or without a muffler mod........if I had never ran a well ported saw before.  



blsnelling said:


> The 550 is VERY impressive with only a muffler mod. I've never run one bone stock.



Well........I ain't impressed......yet. :msp_sad:

I do have videos and pics uploading of the 550 with a muffler mod though.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 6, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 6, 2012)

This was the first thing I did to this saw.....I don't own a .325 bar or chain. If this saw won't pull 3/8s I have no desire to own one.






Here's some pics of my muffler mod.....I wanted to be able to figure out something that could be screened. 

In the inlet these holes in the baffle seem fine for a unported 50cc saw. I may open them as part of the porting process in the next step, but for now it is unaltered.











This paint looks blushed until it is heated. After a run in it evens out to a nice color.






Yeah this strut moved a little. 






Close to the brake handle....but not quite touching.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 6, 2012)

Damn this slow internet connection.......15 minutes before the first video is ready. :msp_angry:

Fiber optic cable is in here finally...just not all hooked up and ready for use. I can hardly wait.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;gAR2DzkDu_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAR2DzkDu_U&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 6, 2012)

17-18%?!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;pusG-o2Cl5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pusG-o2Cl5I&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## TK (Sep 6, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 6, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> 17-18%?!!!



After averaging both of the 5 cut tuning videos. I found a 17% increase.

On the 2 cut videos...an average of 22%.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> After averaging both of the 5 cut tuning videos. I found a 17% increase.
> 
> On the 2 cut videos...an average of 22%.



Now to port it.....


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> After averaging both of the 5 cut tuning videos. I found a 17% increase.
> 
> On the 2 cut videos...an average of 22%.



That's amazing, but what I was kind of expecting.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 6, 2012)

In line with what I got


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm eating a sandwich with the jug in my hand.....


----------



## Officer's Match (Sep 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'm eating a sandwich with the jug in my hand.....



For some reason that sounds disturbing... 

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> After averaging both of the 5 cut tuning videos. I found a 17% increase.
> 
> On the 2 cut videos...an average of 22%.


Thats a lot, from just a muffler mod! :msp_biggrin:

Are you going to do anything to the carb?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> After averaging both of the 5 cut tuning videos. I found a 17% increase.
> 
> On the 2 cut videos...an average of 22%.



That's sweet to hear, I was beginning to wonder just how much #### I carry around on a daily basis.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 6, 2012)

Got the machine work done.......working on the port work now.....


----------



## Rudolf73 (Sep 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Got the machine work done.......working on the port work now.....



Time for another sandwich...


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Got the machine work done.......working on the port work now.....



Must've been one hell of a sammich..........


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 6, 2012)

Fish and chips....


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 6, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> That's sweet to hear, I was beginning to wonder just how much #### I carry around an a daily basis.:msp_biggrin:



That kinda depends on who you talk to...
:big_smile:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 6, 2012)

OK.......I now have 160psi on my gauge......I think that's gonna be about 190psi on the correct gauge. I've made a few cuts with it and it seems much stronger.........videos tomorrow. :msp_wink:


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> OK.......I now have 160psi on my gauge......I think that's gonna be about 190psi on the correct gauge. I've made a few cuts with it and it seems much stronger.........videos tomorrow. :msp_wink:


I hope your kidding.:msp_sad:


----------



## mweba (Sep 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> OK.......I now have 160psi on my gauge......I think that's gonna be about 190psi on the correct gauge. I've made a few cuts with it and it seems much stronger.........videos tomorrow. :msp_wink:



Does your truck not have functioning headlights? I call foul!!


----------



## Officer's Match (Sep 6, 2012)

rolltide said:


> I hope your kidding.:msp_sad:



No, I'm sure he's serious... 160psi. :msp_wink:


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 6, 2012)

Son we got to have a talk about this night time videoing and testing. It's to easy. Do as I did. Buy a double halogen light stand for night time use. Makes it just like daytime. :msp_wink:

Halogen Work Light from Workforce | The Home Depot - Model 627-449


----------



## the westspartan (Sep 6, 2012)

is there a reason to get the 550 over the 545 if the only difference is the transfer covers? 

What is the price of the 545? Plus a can of metallic gray spray paint?!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 6, 2012)

the westspartan said:


> is there a reason to get the 550 over the 545 if the only difference is the transfer covers?
> 
> What is the price of the 545? Plus a can of metallic gray spray paint?!!!



545 has a larger combustion chamber.
Lower compression...
No cool xp on it...
Teeny weenie..


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 6, 2012)

the westspartan said:


> is there a reason to get the 550 over the 545 if the only difference is the transfer covers?
> 
> What is the price of the 545? Plus a can of metallic gray spray paint?!!!



From what I read, the combustion chamber is a bit bigger in the in the 545 as well as the transfer covers are smaller. 

Believe it or not, im kinda curious how much Moob's can squeeeeeeze out of her. :tongue:


----------



## mweba (Sep 6, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> From what I read, the combustion chamber is a bit bigger in the in the 545 as well as the transfer covers are smaller.
> 
> Believe it or not, im kinda curious how much Moob's can squeeeeeeze out of her. :tongue:



A long bar can fix a loose chamber.....just sayin


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> OK.......I now have 160psi on my gauge......I think that's gonna be about 190psi on the correct gauge. I've made a few cuts with it and it seems much stronger.........videos tomorrow. :msp_wink:



Excellent. Where did you end up with your port timing?


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 6, 2012)

mweba said:


> A long bar can fix a loose chamber.....just sayin



Yea. I know a guy. But he works all the time and is SLOOOOOOOOOWWWWW!!!


----------



## TK (Sep 6, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Yea. I know a guy. But he works all the time and is SLOOOOOOOOOWWWWW!!!



And he gets distracted quite easily


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 6, 2012)

mweba said:


> A long bar can fix a loose chamber.....just sayin



Psshhh... I wouldn't know...


----------



## mweba (Sep 6, 2012)

TK said:


> And he gets distracted quite easily



First step is to fasten the cylinder, making a couple tweaks while checking the run out SQUIRREL!!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 6, 2012)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Son we got to have a talk about this night time videoing and testing. It's to easy. Do as I did. Buy a double halogen light stand for night time use. Makes it just like daytime. :msp_wink:
> 
> Halogen Work Light from Workforce | The Home Depot - Model 627-449



Yeah.....and my neighbors will think I'm on meth. :msp_sneaky:



blsnelling said:


> Excellent. Where did you end up with your port timing?



Ex: 107
Tr: 117
St: 75
In: 78.5


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah.....and my neighbors will think I'm on meth. :msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In typical Randy fashion, thanks for sharing. You know that I believe the same philosophy.

I'm guessing that you cut the squish band .050"-.060"? That would explain your intake port timing, which I think you mentioned you don't lower with porting on this series, and would also explain your nice compression number

I believe mine are at
Ex: 106
Tr: 115
In: 78

I don't know what the degree measurement is on the strato. I simply raised the cutout on the piston by the same amount that I lowered the intake. That seemed to help. At this point, I would not advise messing with the carb. But, a cave man would probably be better with carbs than I am Mine's not wanting to come back to idle as fast as it should. I'm also having some mild throttle response issues. I'm hoping that it will learn it's way out of it.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 6, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'm guessing that you cut the squish band .050"-.060"? That would explain your intake port timing, which I think you mentioned you don't lower with porting on this series, and would also explain your nice compression number
> 
> I believe mine are at
> Ex: 106
> ...



I don't know that the saw is any _*faster*_ than it was with just a muffler mod. I can say that it feels much stronger and less peaky than it did. We'll see when I post a video tomorrow. I was at the end of the piece of poplar that was in the bench, and a friend showed up just as I was finishing this saw up. I'll have to go in the woods and haul out another chunk from the same log so we have a fair comparison.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 6, 2012)

I've been hesitant to do anything to the carbs on autotune engines. This one has a very small venturi but I think that helps it pull more fuel because the low pressure signal would be very high. I'm fairly sure the engine can get plenty of air via the stratos......that's the reason I won't alter the relationship between the intake and strato ports.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 7, 2012)

Well I just ran a tank though the 550xp.....damn that saw goes forever on a tank of fuel. 

I had a red oak (22" DBH) and a poplar (24" DBH) down and had blocked them both up down to about 14" or so. I used the 550 to finish them down to 2". It fired on the first pull this morning. Zero issues, it idles perfect, revs lightening fast, pulls the 3/8s 18" LGX like a much larger saw. I'll have to have some help getting a big chunk in the bench but later today after I finish working there will be video. :msp_smile:

I'm keeping this saw guys. It's light enough that me and my weak back can actually use it for more than a few minutes.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 7, 2012)

mweba said:


> First step is to fasten the cylinder, making a couple tweaks while checking the run out SQUIRREL!!



Now THAT'S funny right there... I don't care who ya are...
:big_smile:


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 7, 2012)

Randy, if I may ask, what was your stock squish, and what did you end up with?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 7, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Randy, if I may ask, what was your stock squish, and what did you end up with?



I've got my notes right here John.

Stock:

Squish: .034 with a base gasket that was .026
Ex: 105
Tr: 115
St: 71.5
In: 75

After all mods:

Sq: .022 with a metal base gasket that is .008 (I may take that .008 from the squish band if more compression is needed)

Ex: 107
Tr: 117
St: 75
In: 78.5

(I also may raise the transfer and exhaust to factory specs......didn't want to go too high all at once)

I'm in the shop on the laptop and will try to run out and put another tank thru this saw during the day. I'm sure that it's getting stronger and stronger with each cut. These saws are nothing short of fantastic IMHO.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 7, 2012)

Jon (my son in law) wouldn't leave me alone until I made a damn video. 

We started with an average cut time of 16.8 seconds. 

Muffler mod brought her down to and average of 12.9.....

Drum roll please.............



After port work she is now at 9.8 seconds........ 

I just took the first cuts cuts for my average because the first two videos were two cuts. 

On the last cut I dogged it in and pulled a bit to show how much torque this little saw makes.

[video=youtube;5rgHs-XNVNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rgHs-XNVNc&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Jon (my son in law) wouldn't leave me alone until I made a damn video.
> 
> We started with an average cut time of 16.8 seconds.
> 
> ...



That's 41% over stock BTW. 

And it is now nearly 2 seconds ahead of the 2153.....


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for introducing me to my next saw Randy...


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 7, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Thanks for introducing me to my next saw Randy...



Tell Spike or TK I want my commission.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Tell Spike or TK I want my commission.



Here's your new promo video Randy...
[video=youtube;pizrPskKwqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pizrPskKwqg[/video]

Cept you'll need someone in overalls...


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 7, 2012)

I cannot get over how damn strong this saw is. Goodbye 346....hello 550.


----------



## mweba (Sep 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I cannot get over how damn strong this saw is. Goodbye 346....hello 550.



May I add buttery smoooooth


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I cannot get over how damn strong this saw is. Goodbye 346....hello 550.



And the autotune really makes them behave as they should...
I was sold after running the 562 for a few days...
I think Husky knocked this one out of the park...


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 7, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> And the autotune really makes them behave as they should...
> I was sold after running the 562 for a few days...
> I think Husky knocked this one out of the park...



I managed to finally run almost two tanks of fuel through this saw. I probably cut two freakin truck loads of wood to get it done. I can see the 550 and 562 being a unbeatable two saw plan.


----------



## Officer's Match (Sep 7, 2012)

Pass the bologna please.


----------



## mweba (Sep 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I managed to finally run almost two tanks of fuel through this saw. I probably cut two freakin truck loads of wood to get it done. I can see the 550 and 562 being a unbeatable two saw plan.



YES! Why does no one listen to me when I say that?












Don't answer that


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 7, 2012)

Officer's Match said:


> Pass the bologna please.



Take that Wiggs. 

I've been trying to call him. I told him this morning I wasn't sure I would be able to get the 550 to cut with a well ported 346.....I just wanna to rub some bologna in an open wound.


----------



## Ronaldo (Sep 7, 2012)

I like that Husqvarna video, Hedgerow. Very cool-thanks.

Ron


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 7, 2012)

mweba said:


> YES! Why does no one listen to me when I say that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm gonna ya know. 

It's because you're from Iowa.....





You know you are from Iowa when ...

During a storm you check the cattle before you check the kids.
You are related to more than half the town.
You can tell the difference between a horse and a cow from a distance.
Your car breaks down outside of town and news of it reaches back to town before you do.
You don't put too much effort into hairstyles due to wind and weather.
Your quarterback is hurt and you're hoping it's the first thing on the 6 o'clock news.
There's a tornado warning and the whole town is outside watching for it.
The local gas station sells live bait.
You don't buy all your vegetables at the grocery store.
You go to the State fair for your family vacation.
You get up at 5:30 a.m. and go down to the coffee shop.
You're on a first name basis with the county sheriff.
Little smokies are something you serve on special occasions.
You go to the river because it's almost like going to the ocean.
You have the number of the Co-op on speed dial.
All your radio preset buttons are country.
You try to find the cheapest room rates when going out of town.
Using the elevator involved a corn truck.
Your mayor is also your garbage hauler, barber, and insurance salesman.
You know you should listen to the weather forecast before picking out an outfit.
You are walking knee-deep in snow.
You call the wrong number and talk to the person for an hour anyway.
Your excuse for getting out of school is that the cows got out.
You talk with a friend about some big event you are going to attend, and by the end of the conversation you've decided you're both too broke to go.
You know cow pies aren't made of beef.
Your early morning prayer covers rain, cattle and pigs.
You wake up when it's dark and go to bed when it's still light.
You consider a romantic evening driving through Hardees and renting a hunting instructional video.
You want to buy manure.
You listen to "Paul Harvey" every day at noon.
You can tell it's a farmer working late in his field and not a UFO.
Your nearest neighbor is in the next area code.
You leave your snow tires on year-round..
You know the difference between field corn and sweet corn when they are still on the stalk.
You know the code names for everyone on the CB.
You pick up all the free stuff at the State Fair.
You'll skip your cousin's funeral for the first day of deer season.
You can eat an ear of corn with no utensils in under 20 seconds.
You don't clean up the dog's mess because it's just fertilizer.
You wear your irrigation boots to church.
You know enough to get your driving done early on Sundays before the Sunday drivers come out.
It takes 30 seconds to reach your destination and it's clear across town.
You can tell the smell of a skunk and the smell of a feed lot apart.
The meaning of true love is that you'll ride in the tractor with him.
You consider a building a mall if it's bigger than the local Wal-Mart.


----------



## mweba (Sep 7, 2012)

Damn, for a joke that's pretty accurate :msp_confused:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> That's 41% over stock BTW.
> 
> .....



Some of that may of couse be a result of it being run some more, but nevertheless it gained a lot - and it still is far from run in! 

What state is the 2153 in?


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 7, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Some of that may of couse be a result of it being run some more, but nevertheless it gained a lot - and it still is far from run in!
> 
> *What state is the 2153* in?



disbelief...


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 7, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> What state is the 2153 in?



Need of more work!


----------



## Officer's Match (Sep 7, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> disbelief...





:mad2:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 7, 2012)

mweba said:


> Damn, for a joke that's pretty accurate :msp_confused:



And very wordy...


----------



## Officer's Match (Sep 7, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Some of that may of couse be a result of it being run some more, but nevertheless it gained a lot - and it still is far from run in!
> 
> What state is the 2153 in?



I'd rather know what state the 2253 is in.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 7, 2012)

Officer's Match said:


> I'd rather know what state the 2253 is in.


 :hmm3grin2orange: Depends on where you are, I assume!


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 7, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Need of more work!



I assumed so, just wondered how far the mods had developed on that one, when he said it was 2 secs slower.....


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I've got my notes right here John.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


 Looks quite conservative, but it depends on how wide you got them - and I understand your caution!


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 7, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Some of that may of couse be a result of it being run some more, but nevertheless it gained a lot - and it still is far from run in!
> 
> What state is the 2153 in?




Don't know about the saw but the owner is sitting here with his tail tucked between his legs.:hmm3grin2orange: It was good while it lasted though.:bang:


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 7, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Looks quite conservative, but it depends on how wide you got them - and I understand your caution!



Good 346 numbers look *very* conservative too.


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 7, 2012)

Damn nice work Randy, as always.


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 7, 2012)

Randy, 
Interested in your thoughts on 550 vs 261 since you have ported both now.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 7, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Good 346 numbers look *very* conservative too.



Fine, but the numbers surely aren't telling the full story - the wideness (at which hight), and what is done inside the transfers obviously are important factors + of course the carb and muffler. :biggrin:


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for the numbers Randy, I was busy. I asked because I thought I was loosing my mind when I measured my stock squish at .037. I ended pulling the base gasket and trueing the squish band with abrasive on a mandrel I made. My squish ended up at ~.020". I didn't get nutty with the ports. Mainly clean up, but I did try to put the exhaust and transfers back to original timing. I started it to make sure it ran and it sounds pissed off. Video shortly.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 7, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Looks quite conservative, but it depends on how wide you got them - and I understand your caution!



If I told you everything you would think I was lying. :msp_sneaky:



bryanr2 said:


> Don't know about the saw but the owner is sitting here with his tail tucked between his legs.:hmm3grin2orange: It was good while it lasted though.:bang:



No need to feel that way Bro. You 2153 may be the strongest one I've ever done. 


I'm even more convinced after this build that the guys that design these things know exactly what they are doing....when we try to reinvent the wheel is when the saw gains nothing. Enhancing what is already present in the engine is the way to make a good saw into a great saw. In the case of this saw the designers gave us an excellent platform to work on......less can indeed sometimes be more.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Sep 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> If I told you everything you would think I was lying. :msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Is it just me or is it just as fast as that 372 you just built?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 7, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> Is it just me or is it just as fast as that 372 you just built?



Good eye Andrew. I was wondering when someone would notice that. The saw you are referring to is a 362XP that has a 75cc XPW top end. It's totally stock at this point and also has new bearings and seals, new fuel line, impulse line, filter, new carb, intake boot........and yes this 550 is knocking down the same cut times.....with the same bar and chain in the same wood.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> .....
> 
> I'm even more convinced after this build that the guys that design these things know exactly what they are doing....when we try to reinvent the wheel is when the saw gains nothing. Enhancing what is already present in the engine is the way to make a good saw into a great saw. In the case of this saw the designers gave us an excellent platform to work on......less can indeed sometimes be more.



The Husky engineers obviously do, and has done for some time....


----------



## TK (Sep 7, 2012)

Well I was curious as to whether I wanted mine done or not. That question has been answered.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> when we try to reinvent the wheel is when the saw gains nothing.
> 
> ......less can indeed sometimes be more.



And your thoughts on this is why I think you are so succesful as a builder!

In the last 10 years, the performance of our saws has been so limited by the restrictions of the EPA, and now that manufacturers have taken such a large leap into the strato-world... the performance of new saws seems more limited by the lack of committment or ability to move forward by some manufacturers. Kudos to Husqvarna (and Stihl), their commitment to this new "green" technology is very evident in the last few years.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Good eye Andrew. I was wondering when someone would notice that. The saw you are referring to is a 362XP that has a 75cc XPW top end. It's totally stock at this point and also has new bearings and seals, new fuel line, impulse line, filter, new carb, intake boot........and yes this 550 is knocking down the same cut times.....with the same bar and chain in the same wood.



If so, I assume that could change if you geared up the 372 - same bar and chain, *but individually best gearing* is the way to compare different size saws in the same wood.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Sep 7, 2012)

I am excited to get my hands on one. Any of the Central Ohio clan know of any dealers that have them in stock?


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 7, 2012)

mweba said:


> YES! Why does no one listen to me when I say that?










I just can't believe randy doped y'all with that race chain and styrofoam like that, and yall fell for it.


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 7, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I just can't believe randy doped y'all with that race chain and styrofoam like that, and yall fell for it.



Had to rep ya on that. bout spit my water on the computer.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 7, 2012)

procarbine2k1 said:


> And your thoughts on this is why I think you are so succesful as a builder!
> 
> In the last 10 years, the performance of our saws has been so limited by the restrictions of the EPA, and now that manufacturers have taken such a large leap into the strato-world... the performance of new saws seems more limited by the lack of committment or ability to move forward by some manufacturers. Kudos to Husqvarna (and Stihl), their commitment to this new "green" technology is very evident in the last few years.



I used to be a Stihl guy all the way......I thought Husqvarnas were too low in quality to last. Now don't get me wrong.......Stihl has made some of the best, longest lasting saws ever built.......but in today's market I think Stihl is falling behind. If I understand the concept of the new MS461 they will fall even further behind. 



wigglesworth said:


> I just can't believe randy doped y'all with that race chain and styrofoam like that, and yall fell for it.



Shhhh......I can't tell you anything without you blabbing. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## benp (Sep 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Well I just ran a tank though the 550xp.....damn that saw goes forever on a tank of fuel.
> 
> I had a red oak (22" DBH) and a poplar (24" DBH) down and had blocked them both up down to about 14" or so. I used the 550 to finish them down to 2". It fired on the first pull this morning. Zero issues, it idles perfect, revs lightening fast, *pulls the 3/8s 18" LGX like a much larger saw.* I'll have to have some help getting a big chunk in the bench but later today after I finish working there will be video. :msp_smile:
> 
> I'm keeping this saw guys. It's light enough that me and my weak back can actually use it for more than a few minutes.



Holy Schmolee......That's exactly what I was looking for and going to ask. Awesome:msp_thumbup:




Hedgerow said:


> Here's your new promo video Randy...
> [video=youtube;pizrPskKwqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pizrPskKwqg[/video]
> 
> Cept you'll need someone in overalls...



Snedding has gone mainstream.....:biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I used to be a Stihl guy all the way......I thought Husqvarnas were too low in quality to last. Now don't get me wrong.......Stihl has made some of the best, longest lasting saws ever built.......but in today's market I think Stihl is falling behind. If I understand the concept of the new MS461 they will fall even further behind.
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhh......I can't tell you anything without you blabbing. :hmm3grin2orange:


...and then you left out the really sad contraptions, like the MS362 and 261....


----------



## parrisw (Sep 7, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I read that you were going to port yours without altering the timing numbers.....I say that the only way to get good gains from this engine is to do it just like the 562s I've built.
> 
> I ditch the base gasket and spin a popup to reset squish. Dropping the jug gives you more compression, intake and strato timing......but it maintains the relationship between the intake and strato. I feel that is key to keeping the autotune working as designed.
> 
> You can then raise the exhaust and transfers a bit.....



Just how much is a "bit"?




Mastermind said:


> I have 10 saws here to port.......I do one a day on a good day.......I really shouldn't port this 550........right? :msp_sneaky:



1 a day!! take me a week at least!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 7, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> ...and then you left out the really sad contraptions, like the MS362 and 261....



The MS362 I can't speak to....just haven't seen any around here. I do really like the MS261 though Niko. I wish you were closer my friend....I'd get a strong running one in your hands for a season. With the quad port design and using the strato ports for additional intake they really are stout.



parrisw said:


> Just how much is a "bit"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I normally put them back to stock numbers or lower.


----------



## parrisw (Sep 8, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> The MS362 I can't speak to....just haven't seen any around here. I do really like the MS261 though Niko. I wish you were closer my friend....I'd get a strong running one in your hands for a season. With the quad port design and using the strato ports for additional intake they really are stout.
> 
> 
> 
> I normally put them back to stock numbers or lower.



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 8, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Good eye Andrew. I was wondering when someone would notice that. The saw you are referring to is a 362XP that has a 75cc XPW top end. It's totally stock at this point and also has new bearings and seals, new fuel line, impulse line, filter, new carb, intake boot........and yes this 550 is knocking down the same cut times.....with the same bar and chain in the same wood.



Some were saying the 550 couldn't take on a 362, and that particular video was BS. The proof is in the pudding. Yes in bigger wood that may change, but for now.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 8, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Some were saying the 550 couldn't take on a 362, and that particular video was BS. The proof is in the pudding. Yes in bigger wood that may change, but for now.



shut-up Andre, nothing can beat the new Stihl Engineering


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 8, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> shut-up Andre, nothing can beat the new Stihl Engineering



You must know something the rest of the world doesn't:msp_biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 8, 2012)

Actually, I didn't think Stihl had engineers. I thought they just copied the other leading manufactures and brought it to market a couple years after everyone else!:msp_scared::taped:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Sep 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Actually, I didn't think Stihl had engineers. I thought they just copied the other leading manufactures and brought it to market a couple years after everyone else!:msp_scared::taped:



Oh my Brad, now you have gone and done it... :rolleyes2:


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 8, 2012)

Hans Peter was very upset with that last comment.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 8, 2012)

Not my fault Stihl's lagging behind


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 8, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> shut-up Andre, nothing can beat the new Stihl Engineering





BS!! I think this new model can!!!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 8, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> Hans Peter was very upset with that last comment.



Maybe because his Hans are always on his Peter...


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 8, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> Hans Peter was very upset with that last comment.



Where does that leave his followers and collectors of his product?:confused2:


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Where does that leave his followers and collectors of his product?:confused2:



in the lurch, really. Lets just hope they've got something BIG up their sleeves. I'd love nothing more than to eat crow on this, but the current line (minus the 441cm) is just getting slapped around right now.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 8, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> in the lurch, really. Lets just hope they've got something BIG up their sleeves. I'd love nothing more than to eat crow on this, but the current line (minus the 441cm) is just getting slapped around right now.



IMHO, the most promising saw they've put out recently is the MS241 and they don't even offer it here. I can't see that being an EPA thing either. They currently have nothing to compete with the 550 and 562 class saws either.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> IMHO, the most promising saw they've put out recently is the MS241 and they don't even offer it here. I can't see that being an EPA thing either. They currently have nothing to compete with the 550 and 562 class saws either.



+1 Andre and I discussed this ad nauseum


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 8, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> in the lurch, really. Lets just hope they've got something BIG up their sleeves. I'd love nothing more than to eat crow on this, but the current line (minus the 441cm) is just getting slapped around right now.



I hope they do!! One can't help but think how much does Stihl really care about certain pro equipment, when they sell who know how many 211's, 290's for every one 460. Stihl will fallow the cash, like many others have before them.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 8, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> I hope they do!! One can't help but think how much does Stihl really care about certain pro equipment, when they sell who know how many 211's, 290's for every one 460. Stihl will fallow the cash, like many others have before them.



The first priority of any business is to turn a profit, all other priorities are rescinded. I know it seems as though Stihl has dropped the ball as far as pro saws go, but they got to where they are by making some very sound business decisions. For one, the MS441's original competition was the 575XP, remember that saw? The MS461 has already been thrown under the bus, yet it has this inside:




461 by zweitakt250, on Flickr

You can see that Stihl is trying to get a pro falling saw to market that will pass EPA at the same price point as the model it replaces. The electronic garb costs money, so if they can get by without it they will. I would bet the 661 is the same way. You know I like Stihl, have for decades. That being said I have known for quite a while that my next pro saw was going to be from Sweden. I like my 550 very much, but it doesn't make me like my 044 less. I am glad that the competition is so tight. The customer wins. The days of a saw design lasting more than 20 years like the 044 and 064/066 have are gone. New iterations will be seen much more often. FI is just around the corner for pro saws. Exciting times...


----------



## mtrees (Sep 8, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Randy,
> Interested in your thoughts on 550 vs 261 since you have ported both now.



I would like to know as well. I'm wrestling with porting or leaving my 550 stock.:msp_confused:


----------



## mweba (Sep 8, 2012)

mtrees said:


> I would like to know as well. I'm wrestling with porting or leaving my 550 stock.:msp_confused:



If a thread such as this does't sway your decision, would a bulldozer tip you off the clif?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 8, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> The first priority of any business is to turn a profit, all other priorities are rescinded. I know it seems as though Stihl has dropped the ball as far as pro saws go, but they got to where they are by making some very sound business decisions. For one, the MS441's original competition was the 575XP, remember that saw? The MS461 has already been thrown under the bus, yet it has this inside:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good post John. 

The consumer is the winner when any company has a strong competitor, that's for sure. At least until one of those companies begins taking shortcuts to net profits. In Stihl's case I see those shortcuts in the fact that they relied on the reputation of yesterday's products for far too long rather than stepping up and spending money on the development of new products for their professional users. 

I'm not gonna write Stihl off just yet.......but I'm not nearly as impressed with them as I once was. Their decline in my eyes began when I stuck a 395XP in the same size wood as a MS660 and saw how far behind the 660 was by the end of the cut. 

The quad ported Husky had been around for a good while before Stihl even saw a need to answer it....and when they did the resulting product bore many Husky like features.

Another area Stihl fell way behind in was in filtration.....Husky's simple method of separating particles from the incoming airstream wasn't met by Stihl for years.....and again when it was it just another copy of Husky's design. 

I agree that profit is what makes or breaks a company......but giving a damn about research and development wouldn't hurt either. 



mtrees said:


> I would like to know as well. I'm wrestling with porting or leaving my 550 stock.:msp_confused:




I'll be porting a MS261 one day next week. I'll do a comparison for you guys then.


----------



## TK (Sep 8, 2012)

It's a game of leap frog. This time husky ate some wheaties and took a very big leap. We all know I prefer husky. Doesn't mean I hate Stihl. I believe they make a very good product. I just have a hard time reading German. The swedes and their blondes just have an advantage I can't quite place..... 

Nice 550 randy, that thing is very impressive.


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 8, 2012)

Any of u guys run them McCullochs back in the 70's? I wonder how the "real" pro users felt when Mac's went plastic for the sake of "Technology"? We see where it got em anyhow...

Don't forget guys, we're the 1%. It's all about the end consumer. Looks like stihl is playing smart to me. Why mess with a good thing? I mean, they brought the 440 back, and why, cause the end users wanted em. 

Stihl ain't no dummies....


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 8, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Any of u guys run them McCullochs back in the 70's? I wonder how the "real" pro users felt when Mac's went plastic for the sake of "Technology"? We see where it got em anyhow...
> 
> Don't forget guys, we're the 1%. It's all about the end consumer. Looks like stihl is playing smart to me. Why mess with a good thing? I mean, they brought the 440 back, and why, cause the end users wanted em.
> 
> Stihl ain't no dummies....



You's just an AutoTune Hater!!!!!


----------



## fastLeo151 (Sep 8, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Any of u guys run them McCullochs back in the 70's? I wonder how the "real" pro users felt when Mac's went plastic for the sake of "Technology"? We see where it got em anyhow...
> 
> Don't forget guys, we're the 1%. It's all about the end consumer. Looks like stihl is playing smart to me. Why mess with a good thing? I mean, they brought the 440 back, and why, cause the end users wanted em.
> 
> Stihl ain't no dummies....



They can only chase a dollar around with the same saw product for so long...... I am simply disappointed that stihl is letting me a brand loyal consumer (besides my 346) want to buy another brand. Which isn't a bad thing really, its just a little different.


----------



## TK (Sep 8, 2012)

Ownership of a company probably has more to do with their forward progress than technological advancement. I don't know the history of McCulloch but it seems like those companies in the past were bought and sold in search of a quick buck. 

Now Stihl may never have been or never will be the best, but they're consistent in their goals and are happy with mediocrity and second place.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 8, 2012)

Back on topic.....



Mastermind said:


> Ported 2153.....
> 
> [video=youtube;9QXjI-ufxjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QXjI-ufxjU&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 8, 2012)

Ported 550XP



Mastermind said:


> [video=youtube;5rgHs-XNVNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rgHs-XNVNc&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 8, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> BS!! I think this new model can!!!



Aight Andre, say what u want about muh saws, but leave the pacer out of it. 

Also, that's a "Pacer X" with the 301 V8 BTW.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 8, 2012)

Stihl saws were the first pro grade saws I ran. Prior to that, big box store crap. Ever since I developed this hobby, I've leaned towards Stihl for the "modern" saws. I like their build quality, performance, looks and the way they feel. I sent emails to Stihl this week. Andre and Brad read them. Andre's words to me were "Do you like Stihl that much that you're getting this upset?" Yes I do. However, the more I got into this hobby, the more I began to see that everything that shines isn't necessarily Stihl. In the last year few years Stihl has simply fallen behind in design. The 261 and the 441cm were the exceptions, until recently. While I'd still rather have a 441cm than a 576AT, I'd way rather have a 550xp than a 261. I really really really like the new M-tronic/Autotune technology. Stock saws behaving like ported ones, what's not to love? Where I really get butt-hurt is not being able to buy, from my Stihl dealer, a pro grade 40cc saw. I've wanted a 241cm since I heard of it. I tried to get one and am faced with either buying one from over seas or waiting for Husky/J-Red to bring that platform here. I have no comment on the 461 aside from the fact I wish it had m-tronic and spring av. It may be an amazing saw, but isn't this the saw the 460 should have been yrs ago? It seems like Stihl is saying "Our stuff is the best, you've always bought it, you always will. Never mind the man behind the curtain, I am the all powerful..." It's not good for anyone to have one company head and shoulders above the rest. If Stihl doesn't want to allocate funds to R&D now, while they're on top, will they when Husky takes a bigger and bigger piece of the pie?


----------



## AR200 (Sep 8, 2012)

If all things are the same it looks like the Husky got the Jonsered by a second. Sounds a little different to me but it may have just been the distance away from the camera. Good work I bet their owners will be happy with them.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 8, 2012)

TK said:


> It's a game of leap frog. This time husky ate some wheaties and took a very big leap. We all know I prefer husky. Doesn't mean I hate Stihl. I believe they make a very good product. I just have a hard time reading German. The swedes and their blondes just have an advantage I can't quite place.....
> 
> Nice 550 randy, that thing is very impressive.



I dig the auto tunes... But right now I gotta get my old technology out and finish that Pecan tree... I'll catch up on the reading later...


----------



## AR200 (Sep 8, 2012)

The Husqvarna is listed as having a .26 HP advantage stock. Does the Jonsered have Auto Tune?


----------



## TK (Sep 8, 2012)

AR200 said:


> The Husqvarna is listed as having a .26 HP advantage stock. Does the Jonsered have Auto Tune?



No autotune in the jonsered. This is like a 550xp vs a 346xp.


----------



## AR200 (Sep 8, 2012)

That's what i thought.

Thanks


----------



## Chris J. (Sep 8, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> ...If Stihl doesn't want to allocate funds to R&D now, while they're on top, will they when Husky takes a bigger and bigger piece of the pie?



 OK, I need some help to insert the above quote into my signature.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 8, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Ported 550XP



Killer, absolutely killer....


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

since this thread has caught the eye of all us Husqvarna fans and the who's whos of chain saws.......... any word on the 540xp top handle?


----------



## mtrees (Sep 8, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> since this thread has caught the eye of all us Husqvarna fans and the who's whos of chain saws.......... any word on the 540xp top handle?



I would like info on this as well. I fingering a 201t today.


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Way things are going, I figure the 540 is gonna come out and stomp the living #### out of the 201 just like every other current Husky is doing to the compariable Stihl model. otstir: Thus the Stihl dynasty will fall. Their one smoking gun- the 201t will soon be second tier. Stihl just doesnt offer anything interesting (and I was a diehard Stihl guy b4 yall introduced me to better saws from the "other guys"). I need a top handle. I could've gone and bought any of them- but Im making due and holding out for the 540xp. Any shop I go to, I walk right past the stihls and head for the husky's, there's nothing Stihl is doing that is interesting or exciting. Same old stuff.

How's that for picking a fight?


----------



## mtrees (Sep 8, 2012)

I am usually a damn straight impulsive buyer,but I am waiting on a delivery date for the 540 as well.


----------



## TK (Sep 8, 2012)

Another month or two is the best I can tell. Just a little longer, keep it together fellas


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

TK said:


> Another month or two is the best I can tell. Just a little longer, keep it together fellas



so before Christmas? oh snap!


----------



## TK (Sep 8, 2012)

Definitely before Christmas 2013!!!!!


----------



## GBD (Sep 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hey Randy, would you mind modding just the muffler and sticking it back in that log? With what porting didn't do for mine, I really want to know how much the MM did. BTW, I've been in the garage the last couple of hours working on the carb on mine. It's back up and running with quite a bit larger venturi It's much too late to make any cuts with it though. It does at least run though.
> 
> I found something of interest while I had my carb apart. There's a needle in the face of the carb. Once you remove the filter adapter, it's right there on the left. It's sealed with a small o-ring and is about 1 turn out. I'd sure love to know what it does!
> 
> BTW, the exhaust on mine is still at 106°. As low as compression is on these, I'm thinking a squish band mod is in order.



Could it be an adjustable airbleed? Just guessing!:msp_unsure:


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

TK said:


> Definitely before Christmas 2013!!!!!



damn:msp_sleep: best things in life are worth waiting for though.


----------



## TK (Sep 8, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> damn:msp_sleep: best things in life are worth waiting for though.



Haha they should be here in October. Should.


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

it's been a long wait. def looking forward to getting one.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 8, 2012)

I've been playing laser tag with the kids........we had a blast. :cool2:


----------



## mweba (Sep 8, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I've been playing laser tag with the kids........we had a blast. :cool2:



Paint ball doood paint ball.


Gone are the days of "one pump pellet gun wars".


----------



## mweba (Sep 8, 2012)

TK said:


> Haha they should be here in October. Should.



Have two on order so it'll be a couple months at least


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 8, 2012)

I wanted to cut with that 550 again today......it was hard to keep from grabbing it up and running off to the woods. I've not been excited by a saw this much in quite awhile. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Sep 8, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I wanted to cut with that 550 again today......it was hard to keep from grabbing it up and running off to the woods. I've not been excited by a saw this much in quite awhile. :msp_sneaky:



Randy you are really not helping my CAD right now 

Glad you're having fun though :msp_smile:


----------



## mtrees (Sep 8, 2012)

TK said:


> Another month or two is the best I can tell. Just a little longer, keep it together fellas



Thank You, appreciate the info!!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 8, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> Randy you are really not helping my CAD right now
> 
> Glad you're having fun though :msp_smile:



You need one.....you really do. I have one to sell ya know.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Sep 8, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> You need one.....you really do. I have one to sell ya know.



I've got some 346's to sell then I'll get back to you at some stage


----------



## mweba (Sep 8, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I wanted to cut with that 550 again today......it was hard to keep from grabbing it up and running off to the woods. I've not been excited by a saw this much in quite awhile. :msp_sneaky:



That sums up the year leading up til now with the 562. To me that saw broke the "tweener" boundary all to heck. This may be a bit off topic but I can not understand how so many people discount that saw as Irrelevant. The 550 is an amazing saw, setting the bar ever so higher in the 50cc market yet in stock form the performance is a slight gain over it predecessor. Looking at the 562, the power/speed just in stock form is truly game changing. The 555 will out cut a 357 all day long. Is it because the 346 set the bar so high already or the 357 was just another pro 60?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 8, 2012)

mweba said:


> That sums up the year leading up til now with the 562. To me that saw broke the "tweener" boundary all to heck. This may be a bit off topic but I can not understand how so many people discount that saw as Irrelevant. The 550 is an amazing saw, setting the bar ever so higher in the 50cc market yet in stock form the performance is a slight gain over it predecessor. Looking at the 562, the power/speed just in stock form is truly game changing. The 555 will out cut a 357 all day long. Is it because the 346 set the bar so high already or the 357 was just another pro 60?



I've said the same thing since I ported the first 562XP. It truly is an amazing saw. 

The 550 is in the same league IMHO. It's just so light and nimble......and after port work it's cutting like a freaking light saber.


----------



## Majorpayne (Sep 9, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I've said the same thing since I ported the first 562XP. It truly is an amazing saw.
> 
> The 550 is in the same league IMHO. It's just so light and nimble......and after port work it's cutting like a freaking light saber.


Did you play with your 550 today?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 9, 2012)

Majorpayne said:


> Did you play with your 550 today?



Nope......I ported a MS261 today. 

We shall have a race tomorrow. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 9, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Nope......I ported a MS261 today.
> 
> We shall have a race tomorrow. :msp_biggrin:


I got $1 on the 261.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## nmurph (Sep 9, 2012)

rolltide said:


> I got $1 on the 261.:msp_sneaky:



Is that all you have to lose?


----------



## gcdible1 (Sep 9, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Nope......I ported a MS261 today.
> 
> We shall have a race tomorrow. :msp_biggrin:



Go speedracer go!!!


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 9, 2012)

nmurph said:


> Is that all you have to lose?


No just dont want to look too cocky:msp_biggrin:


----------



## nmurph (Sep 9, 2012)

rolltide said:


> No just dont want to look too cocky:msp_biggrin:



I think a fairer fight might be a ported 261 vs Randy's 2153.


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 9, 2012)

nmurph said:


> I think a fairer fight might be a ported 261 vs Randy's 2153.


Naaa I dont think so:msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 9, 2012)

The MS261 has 205 psi......it should be a good race.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 10, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> The MS261 has 205 psi......it should be a good race.







Man I tossed and turned all night waiting for the videos and results of 3 back to back testing. :msp_thumbsup:

3 cubes are my favorite saws to take to the woods with 16" and 3/8 to buck up the hardwoods for and with friends. Bigger saws set in back up if needed. 

Only saw I have regretted selling has been my woods ported 5000 plus with oem small carb. Saw pulled like a mule.

Let the games begin.


----------



## nmurph (Sep 10, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Naaa I dont think so:msp_wink:



The Jonny was only about 1sec bh the 550. That doesn't leave much room for second place.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 10, 2012)

nmurph said:


> The Jonny was only about 1sec bh the 550. That doesn't leave much room for second place.



The MS261 is a stout contender. I wouldn't be surprised to see it spank the Swedes. The shame is how much the 261 has to be modified to be even close. 

Now if the 550 wins........remember, it's the only strato saw in contention. :cool2:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 10, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> The MS261 is a stout contender. I wouldn't be surprised to see it spank the Swedes. The shame is how much the 261 has to be modified to be even close.
> 
> Now if the 550 wins........remember, it's the only strato saw in contention. :cool2:



So the 261 is no longer a strato? :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 10, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> So the 261 is no longer a strato? :biggrinbounce2:



If a 261 crosses my bench it leaves here a non-strato. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 10, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> So the 261 is no longer a strato? :biggrinbounce2:



Ed said his 261's leave as non strato's too.


----------



## nmurph (Sep 10, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> The MS261 is a stout contender. I wouldn't be surprised to see it spank the Swedes. The shame is how much the 261 has to be modified to be even close.
> 
> Now if the 550 wins........remember, it's the only strato saw in contention. :cool2:



What was the 550's final compression reading (inaccurate though it may be)? I know the initial readings were low due to the gauge, but it seems they run lower stock compressions than the 346.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 10, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> If a 261 crosses my bench it leaves here a non-strato. :msp_thumbup:



I imagined that - think I have read about others doing similar. :biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 10, 2012)

nmurph said:


> What was the 550's final compression reading (inaccurate though it may be)? I know the initial readings were low due to the gauge, but it seems they run lower stock compressions than the 346.



It's at 165 now......on my "incorrect" gauge.


----------



## deye223 (Sep 10, 2012)

that little jred is a but kicker


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 10, 2012)

deye223 said:


> that little jred is a but kicker



I started another thread for the racin. :msp_tongue:

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/207838.htm


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 10, 2012)

opcorn:


----------

